
Call your friends with their own number - vkrams
http://webnesbay.com/643/call-your-friends-with-their-own-number/
======
quant18
<http://www.textmygf.com/> was doing something sorta similar --- sending text
messages to a person and making it look like it was from your own number ... I
always wondered whether the guy behind it was actually making money.

